# Banshee Hood



## NOS4A2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone running a Banshee hood with an LSA? I need a hood and am looking at the Banshee but I can't seem to find any dimensions to see if it will clear LSA. Nothing out there for availability on cowl hoods that are any good. Mavman GTO hood is like trying to find a unicorn in an alternate universe, looks like Banshee is possibly available. Thanks for any info!


----------

